# Model Railroad building, building thread?



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I was looking back at older threads of mine to read comments made by so many of you to help keep my chin up as I've been working on a project that has brought trials and discouragements.. I was so encouraged by each and every comment made!  So thank you!!

Now... one of the threads was of some model buildings I had made as a young 13 year old.. haha
I was wanting to know if there is any interest in a 'building thread'

Kenbo is rubbing off on all of us with his countless tutorial building threads coming out bi-hourly  just kidding Ken! I love and adore your work  you inspire us all! You've also inspired me to start a building thread.. if there's interest?

Let me know your thoughts! If you would be interested, post photos of old fasioned buildings that would be a good build! 

Can't wait to hear from you all,
Levi


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi ...my name is Tom.
I am a former Model Railroad junkie who had to go through therapy to finally get away from it.
Now you're going to start a thread on model building tutorials?????
Oh...help me......

Love to see one, Levi.
Do you have a layout?

My favorite buildings I made were a lumber yard storage shed and a house under construction with Blue Tarps and staging.

I don't have pics but if this thread creates any interest, I'll dig 'em out and shoot a couple of pics out here.

Got any pics of your stuff?.......


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I would certainly enjoy a build thread. I'd imagine that anyone who enjoys miniatures would also. Not just other model railroad enthusiasts.
A discussion of tooling for small work would be welcome, too.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Levi.....that thread was from a year ago in Feb.
What are you waiting for?????


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

My dad used to do model railroading. He even made a fence out of matchsticks and toothpicks. I even have a few pieces myself but no room in the new house. My prize piece is an HO scale Cass Scenic Shey engine. I keep meaning to build a display shelf but never do.

I would love to see a thread.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

As I put the Christmas stuff back up into the storage area above our garage, I once again gave a longing, loving look at my boxes of mainly HO and some O and N gauge trains. *sigh* I have ideas of some day taking the kids playroom and lining it wish shelves I can put them on, just to have them out. Unfortunately, the kids playroom keeps changing identity, so the idea has never taken hold.

But yes, I'd love a tutorial thread on making these structures. These type of threads (such as Kenbos) are a priceless and timeless treasure of woodworking know-how and inspiration. I mean to do some myself soon, to give back to the forums.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I'm glad there's a few of you who would take interest!  now.. I need some photos and input on what type of building! :smile: 
I had thoughts of a Victorian style farmhouse.. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> Hi ...my name is Tom.
> I am a former Model Railroad junkie who had to go through therapy to finally get away from it.
> Now you're going to start a thread on model building tutorials?????
> Oh...help me......
> ...


Hey Tom! 

If you look at my first post on this thread I have a link to an old thread of mine showing my work 

...*face palm* I read your next post commenting on the thread. I see you found it. haha


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I feel compelled to insert my opinion here. I remeber the older thread that you are talking about and I am all for the build thread. The painting that you did on your miniatures and the attention to detail is what really intrigued me in the first place. I am probably one of your biggest fans Levi and if you start a build thread, I will be one of the first ones to be glued to it. Do it man. Let's see some works in progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

How about that old country church you mentioned in your first thread about models.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I remember that original thread about this and went back to it.
You did some beautiful work on those, Levi.
It would be fun & educational for all of us to see you do a build thread.
Do you recall what scale those were?...HO, N, O ?????

I think you should start with a very basic building so we can follow your methods and see the process.......then keep us on the edge of our seats with something more intricate.
JMHO


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Ya, I completely agree with the "basic" type building first. Tutorials with too much complexity can quickly drain the desire to give it a try yourself.

Still, anything is useful info, and I read tutorials and how-tos for stuff I never intend to make, just to learn from them. So go for it.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I completely agree on starting off with a simple basic building..  It will help me get back into the groove easier as well!

How about an old shack, along the same lines as this one..


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Perfect start, Levi.
It's very simple for you, but I know there's a lot that went into that.

So let's see a tutorial.

Excuse me if I've already asked this, but what scale/size buildings are you going to work with?


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Levi---Please do start a build thread---I'll be watching when you do----Mike----


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Yea, go ahead. This will be interesting. What scale are we talking about?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry for not replying to what scale! I work with 'O' scale or 'O' Guage, 'O-27' is also in this range.. I own a few hundred dollars in Lionel trains..  soo I'm not going HO! haha 

To give you an idea for size.. I'll be sure to post photos of the piece with a ruler on the side to give you an idea of scale.I'm hoping to begin this tutorial either later on in the week or next week.. I will apologize in advance it will be slow to get going, as my schedule's still pretty packed.

Can't wait to get going though!  Thanks again for the input!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

When my kids were little, I spent many hundreds of hours setting up and "modeling" HO layouts with them. I even made one that had HO cars running along with the trains. Had several buildings that we (the kids and I) built from scratch and a crossing where the cars crossed the train tracks. (Of course back then computers were the size of a small house, and cameras all had film, so I only have the memories.

I'd love to see a build thread on some model buildings.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Does this count for model railroading?. LOL

Scratch built diesel locomotive, have only 1 car for now, about 900' of track laid, 1 bridge, I believe it is 1/8 scale.






























This belongs to my uncle, I make the 3 hour drive once a month to stay the weekend, work in his wood/metal shop, goof off for 3 days, its kind of like a mini vacation for us. Can't get the other pics to upload right now, aluminum tracks, really cool switches, I've been around 1/8 scale steam before growing up.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

That's pretty darned cool. It counts with me.



oldmacnut said:


> Does this count for model railroading?. LOL
> 
> Scratch built diesel locomotive, have only 1 car for now, about 900' of track laid, 1 bridge, I believe it is 1/8 scale.
> SNIPPED


----------

